# Dont inhale that new car smell...



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Apparently the smell so many people have come to love may well be caused by toxic gases escaping from the plastics in your car interior - made from some pretty nasty stuff in some examples 

http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/wayoflife/07/31/aa.new.car.smell/index.html

Might be worth adding an interior decontamination service for new vehicle details, to flush out as much of the stuff as possible.

Make of it what you will


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Probably only applies to US cars, made from recycled fridges and layzee boy chairs :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Probably only applies to US cars, made from recycled fridges and layzee boy chairs :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

The culprit seems to be poly brominated diphenyl ethers (PDBEs), which are used to make plastics fire retardant.
The electronics industry used to use PDBEs in plastics so they wouldn't catch fire from hot components or burn easily in a normal fire, but the problem with them is that when exposed to any light source with UV (sunlight mainly) the bromine broke down and the plastics become yellow then brown, making your device look crappy. If you got an old console or machine lying around that's gone yellow, that's why, can be reversed though.

Glad to see they are taking it seriously, never liked new car smell, always made me feel ill when i got in a new car, happy that europe is a head of curve on this as well.


----------

